# Hublot on a New Gummy Croco Strap (pic intensive)



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Hublot Big Bang Classic Fusion with the new gummy croco strap.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful! Top-notch stuff, NS. But then again, I'd expect no less from you. :-!


----------



## fondrea (Sep 19, 2009)

This is really nice! I like it a lot!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Ben and Fondrea. I love the strap, I don't how they do it but it needs to breaking in at all, buttery soft which makes it very comfortable right out the box.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

One of the pics have been picked at Timezones Hublot forum so if anyone wants to vote, feel free. :-!

Mines Pic #5 "Classic Fusion by 'rfx45'":

This was the picture picked.
http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=msg&goto=4953912&rid=67173#msg_4953912









Thanks!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*Very cool combo. :-!*

I dig Hublots. Here are some beauties I saw at a watch fair...


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the additional pics. That King Power is a monster, I wish my wrist were 8" so that I could accommodate that behemoth. 

I need a rose gold/black version in my life too.


----------

